# Which Bridge Camera?



## Deejay100six

My wife, Ann and I both fancy the idea of getting into photography but not committed enough to splash out lots of money that we can ill afford.

She has a little money to spare as its her birthday 27th December so she has it coming at her from all directions this time of year. No-one gives me money for Christmas cos they know what I'm gonna spend it on. :dance: :beerchug:

Ann spotted this bridge camera advertised on TV. Buy Nikon Coolpix L830 16MP Bridge Camera - Black at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for Bridge digital cameras.

Must have a word with Argos about this as it says its half price in the catalogue but on the website, only £20 cheaper.

We don't know much about cameras. Google wasn't very helpful here.



Google said:


> Bridge cameras are cameras which fill the niche between the single-lens reflex cameras (SLRs) and the point-and-shoot camera.


Had a quick search in this forum and don't see anything negative about bridge cameras in general so I guess they're ok but what about this one, is it any good or are there better alternatives.

I don't think she'd want to spend much more than the price of the Nikon Coolpix L830.

Comments anyone?


----------



## etaf

i quite like this site for reviews
Nikon Coolpix L830 Review: Overview - Steves Digicams

if you want to get into photography - then you would want to have control of the speed and aperture of the camera
I dont see those controls available 

not a recommendation - but this model has manual controls 
Canon PowerShot SX500 IS Review: Steve'S Conclusion - Steves Digicams
Buy Canon PowerShot SX510 12MP Bridge Camera - Black at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for Cameras and camcorders, Limited stock Technology, Bridge digital cameras.


----------



## Deejay100six

Thanks Wayne.

She said she wanted a Canon. Not sure if she knows why though, except for the reputation of the name.


----------



## etaf

it may be name or because she likes the layout

i suspect this may drop in price of next month or 2 

Buy CANON PowerShot SX60 HS Bridge Camera | Free Delivery | Currys

Canon PowerShot SX60 HS Review: Features & Controls - Steves Digicams
have a read of the review


----------



## yustr

Don't let her fall into the Canikon trap. They make some very nice gear but sell most of it based on the reputation of their professional level shooters and a lot of advertising.

THIS FUJI gets very good reviews. Not sure what the budget is but seems a lot of camera for the money.


----------



## WereBo

Well you certainly picked a good name for cameras :lol: - There seems to be more pros than cons, on reading the specs for it (*Link*).

The only 'con' I can see, as etaf mentioned, is apparently no manual settings option, though that's no great deal unless you want to get deeper into photography. On the 'pro' side though, it's got an excellent zoom-range, the tiltable view-screen is a boon in bright light and it uses 4 'AA' batteries which you can get from anywhere, rather than being tied to a specific battery for just that camera.

Just in case the offer's finished/not applicable after all, other names to look for are Canon, Sony and Fuji (I can heartily recommend the Fuji 'Finepix' range :grin.


----------



## Deejay100six

WereBo said:


> (I can heartily recommend the Fuji 'Finepix' range :grin.


Like this one?

Buy FUJIFILM FinePix S8200 Bridge Camera | Free Delivery | Currys

I read somewhere that optical zoom is better than digital but how much consideration should I give it?

The optical zoom on this Fuji one is 40x as opposed to 34x on the Nikon so no big difference there but the digital zoom is 80x as opposed to 4x.

A massive difference but how important is it?

Are there any more points that make this camera better? It looks like it has the aforementioned manual control and you're right Bo, I could live without that but for future proofing, is that and the digital zoom worth the extra £20?


----------



## etaf

> I read somewhere that optical zoom is better than digital but how much consideration should I give it?


 Yes the optical is using the lens to create the image - over all the sensor 
the digital is the same as doing a crop in a photo editing program and infact the same result can be achieved in a simple editor - so I always suggest ignore the digital , at least , for taking images , useful if you want to use a telescope and see something


----------



## Deejay100six

Thanks again Wayne and thanks to everyone.

I'm thinking we'll go with the Nikon.


----------



## Done_Fishin

Digital zoom infects the picture with noise .. unless you really have to don't go there on any camera!!

I have the L310 which is quite good but I miss manual controls and the L830 has a viewfinder too which mine doesn't have !! You'll find a few photo's of mine in this section to see what I have used it for. Macro is good down to 1cm. 

comparison Specifications - Nikon Coolpix L310 vs Nikon Coolpix L830

Grab a copy of Gimp and install it for post production work or use the software that comes with the camera.


----------



## etaf

before going with the Nikon, I would suggest she finds a store that has a few in stock and she actually holds and works the controls - to see how they feel , if one make is more comfortable then the other and how they fit into her hand. 
Quite a few of my clients and friends have found that actually holding the camera made he decision for them - if all else was equal


----------



## VividProfessional

I have this one :

FinePix S9200 / S9400W Compact cameras digital camera | Fujifilm United Kingdom

I use it for aviation photos when at Manchester Airport Aviation park and for family photos and I love it!


----------



## Deejay100six

Done_Fishin said:


> Grab a copy of Gimp and install it for post production work or use the software that comes with the camera.


Thanks Frank. I have PS7. :wink:

I hear you about the digi zoom, I'll watch out for that.



> before going with the Nikon, I would suggest she finds a store that has a few in stock and she actually holds and works the controls - to see how they feel


Thanks Wayne, I'll keep that in mind.

@ Dave, that one of yours is similar, feature-wise, to the Nikon. Except the price of course. :smile:


----------



## WereBo

@ Dave - The Finepix S8200 looks an excellent price for the specs and it has a full manual mode too, if needed. I've found that the Fuji range is very similar physically, so if your local shop hasn't got the specific one, most of t'other will feel very close.

A quick note about batteries for whatever camera you get, if it takes the 'AA' batteries, go for rechargeables and look for the highest mAh (milliAmps/hour) you can find, they'll last a lot longer (I get approx 350-400 shots from a fully charged set :wink


----------



## Deejay100six

WereBo said:


> A quick note about batteries for whatever camera you get, if it takes the 'AA' batteries, go for rechargeables and look for the highest mAh (milliAmps/hour) you can find, they'll last a lot longer (I get approx 350-400 shots from a fully charged set :wink


Thanks Bo, that question was hovering on the horizon. :grin:

I reserved the Coolpic at Argos, on my way to pick it up now. Ann said she can't be bothered to go shopping around.

To be completely honest, I know I'll end up using it more than her, she just likes the idea of the end product.......photos of grandkids etc. but she's a real technophobe. :smile:


----------



## Done_Fishin

As I am sure others may well tell you at some point .. ENELOOP rechargable batteries are supposed to be extremely good .. everyone I have told about them (and later bought some) have thanked me .. so far though I haven't managed to get around to getting some for myself! :lol:

Happy Clicking with the camera when you get it .. the reviews give me the impression that it is better than my L310 so it should do you proud !! At least until you get the bug to get something better :laugh:


----------



## WereBo

I agree about the *Sanyo Eneloop* batteries, though they're a bit more expensive than t'other brands, they arrive fully charged and will hold over 75% of their charge after a year's non-use Other brands are lucky to hold a useful charge after a month or 2. I think the highest power rating is about 2500mAh, which should give you approx 350-400 pics per charge.

Also recommended is a 'Smart-charger' for them, I've got a '*Powerex MH-C800S*' (as recommended by our Emeritus photo-guru DonaldG :lol which can hold 8 AA (or AAA) batteries and charge 'em individually.


----------



## Canceled 01/11/16

Hi, I use a Canon p500 for lobbing around for 'click pics', it has manual option, view finder and an excellent zoom. And I like it a lot. (^__^)


----------



## WereBo

Canon P500? I can only find the Nikon P500









I've now followed DJ's path with Nikon, the P610 is superb :thumb: - Oddly though, the 'Macro' (+'Super-Macro) isn't as good as my old Fuji.... I suppose it just means I'll have to keep 'Ol' faithful' after all :grin:


----------



## Rich-M

I don't think there is a bit of difference between Canon and Nikon "point and shoots" and they both take excellent photos outside in natural light. Where most of them fall apart is inside with flash where the quality is inconsistent. That places the rangefinder camera at a distinct disadvantage from the SLR. The Fugi has both manual controls lacking in the Nikons and Canons and the hotshoe for added flash is very desirable.
Sorry Yustr was right this is a lot of camera for a small price and the Nikons and Canons sell a lot of these but most are not much good I have to say.


----------



## Canceled 01/11/16

WereBo said:


> Canon P500? I can only find the Nikon P500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've now followed DJ's path with Nikon, the P610 is superb :thumb: - Oddly though, the 'Macro' (+'Super-Macro) isn't as good as my old Fuji.... I suppose it just means I'll have to keep 'Ol' faithful' after all :grin:



upsi, I mean Nikon p500 coolpix. sorry. :blush:


----------



## Canceled 01/11/16

I am not sure if I agree Rich, about the Nikon not being much good. After all, as you said, natural light shots are excellent and I agree. All zoom pictures you see my tumblr: places are taken with that one. I find these bridge cameras less good for a natural composition somehow (insert correct terminology here) and I love my Sony a200 (bought second hand because I am a pauper), which is my main shooter and seems to me to translate best what I see. And if you buy a camera that sings and dances, why then you have to have a knowledge to go with it. Still, 'not much good'- not sure. And in the end, I think, no matter what camera one has, it is about what story the picture tells. (which, btw, is why I don't change anything with photoshop) But that's just me. (^__^) Love and Light. :smile:


----------



## Rich-M

I am a retired pro photographer however most of my years were spent in film and digital was becoming important as I retired so I have to preface my comments with that. When I rescued my avatar I bought a high priced Coolpix compact as I didn't want to miss any photos with her. After a few months of being all over the place inside with flash, I sold that on eBay and bought the Nikon J1 which was new at the time and also a compact DSLR. Yes it cost 3 times what the Coolpix did but I never again missed an inside shot.


----------



## Canceled 01/11/16

Rich-M said:


> I am a retired pro photographer however most of my years were spent in film and digital was becoming important as I retired so I have to preface my comments with that. When I rescued my avatar I bought a high priced Coolpix compact as I didn't want to miss any photos with her. After a few months of being all over the place inside with flash, I sold that on eBay and bought the Nikon J1 which was new at the time and also a compact DSLR. Yes it cost 3 times what the Coolpix did but I never again missed an inside shot.


I never doubted your insight,  I myself have never used the thing inside, as I said, and mainly use the Sony. Taking into account then, that the gentleman would like to use the camera as an all rounder I best bow out here gracefully and withdraw my 'it's no so bad' opinion. Love and Light. (^__^)


----------



## Rich-M

No sorry I didn't want to dominate this thread, your opinion is valued based on your experience also. It has just been my experience that where the compact Rangefinder cameras are concerned the biggest let down is inside where flash is necessary and for that reason I like the fact the Fuji has a flash shoe. The one fault I have with the Nikon J1 is that at that price it didn't have that either and I don't know whether that has been fixed on newer models.


----------



## WereBo

Basically it all boils down to what will be photographed, I enjoy shooting flying-dsplays, wildlife and landscapes so I needed a cam with:
1} - A very low shutter-lag (my old Fuji Finepix S2500HD was lousy for that)
2} - A decent zoom-range, 60X optical zoom (doubled to 120X with'Dynamic-zoom') beats 18X hands down :lol:
3} - Accurate colour reproduction (The Finepix just couldn't handle sunsets, for some reason, reds/oranges all turned out shades of icky pink....)

I'm not into photogrgaphing people generally, so a flash hot-shoe wasn't that important. I do wish this Nikon saved pics as .RAW though, it's the only let-down so far, along with the not-so-good macro. For it's price it's still a very excellent camera though, it's even managed to be more comfortable in my hand than the Finepix :grin:


----------



## SABL

inauditus said:


> I never doubted your insight,  I myself have never used the thing inside, as I said, and mainly use the Sony. Taking into account then, that the gentleman would like to use the camera as an all rounder I best bow out here gracefully and withdraw my 'it's no so bad' opinion. Love and Light. (^__^)


You seem to do rather well with the outdoor photos.......:thumb:

Nice home page......if anyone has not checked it out, it was worth the visit for me.


----------



## WereBo

Well spotted SABL I missed that link :wink:

Yep, you've got some very beautiful pics on your tumblr inauditus :thumb:


----------



## Canceled 01/11/16

WereBo said:


> Well spotted SABL I missed that link :wink:
> 
> Yep, you've got some very beautiful pics on your tumblr inauditus :thumb:



Oh thank you, that is so nice of you to say so. :uhoh:


----------



## Canceled 01/11/16

SABL said:


> You seem to do rather well with the outdoor photos.......:thumb:
> 
> Nice home page......if anyone has not checked it out, it was worth the visit for me.



yay, compliments (^__^) thank you very much.


----------

